

How You Can Make $20 Billion - cwan
http://online.wsj.com/article/SB125823321386948789.html?mod=WSJ_hps_MIDDLEThirdNews

======
antpicnic
Lesson 9: Count on the federal government bailing out the company insuring
your credit default swaps. Otherwise, your "investments" will be worthless.

------
dennisgorelik
Good tips, but they are definitely not sufficient to make $20 Billion :-)

------
aw3c2
This is disgusting. Hedgefonds and other similar financial gambling is the
root of so much suffering and evil. If you are making money without actually
working but by betting on money or even the failure of others you are a pest
to society.

~~~
tpyo
But this is what VCs like YCombinator do. They give the money to people who
can create value, and get more on average back, thus letting them invest in
more people later. And they get rewarded for it.

Isn't this just the same, but more abstract?

------
va_coder
Important lesson:

Debt markets can do a better job predicting problems than stock markets.

